# Tablesaw Jig



## KenR60 (Feb 10, 2017)

Hello Everyone, this has been bugging me for months so I'm asking for some help. Sometimes the more you stare at something the less you see. I have drawn up a rough sketch.

I want to make a Tablesaw Jig to do 2 things

1) 12mm MDF ( 250mm x 40mm ) trench 4 trenches 4mm deep 50mm apart by 4mm wide

2) 4mm MDF ( 258mm x 40mm ) Cut 20mm slot 54mm in, then 50mm between and the last section 54mm

Anyone do a quick sketch on how they would do the jig? The Sawblade has a kerf of 2.8mm, the MDF varies between 3-4mm so a lot of times I use a Rubber Mallet to hammer the cross pieces of 4mm. Would be nice if the Jig allows me to do 2 passes to make the Slots/Trenches exactly 4mm


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

Cut a long board/mdf/osb 54 mm wide. Cut 2' strips from the board, you need 3 of them.

Put a blade in that's a bit less than 4mm thick and set to 4 mm depth.

Set the fence to cut the "left" side of the first dado and make a pass on the MDF. Then put in a 54 mm spacer and cut again. Add another spacer, make another cut, and repeat once more to cut the left side of each dado.

Then turn the MDF around and do the same sequence, cutting the "right" side.

Your fence would be set differently for the 12 and the 4 mm MDF, but the process is the same.

Edit: I guess I'm not sure if you mean to cut on the edges of the 12mm MDF. If so, the process is the same, but you need a tall fence on your miter gauge to hold the MDF vertical.


----------



## JBrow (Nov 18, 2015)

KenR60,

I am not sure whether the grooves run the length of the stock, are spaced across a relatively narrow workpiece, or in the egdes of the workpiece. If this jig is for ploughing equally spaced dados across a width of a workpiece or on the edges of a workpiece, a box joint table saw jig mounted to the mitre gauge comes to mind.

Since you wish to use your saw blade to make the dados, the jig I have in mind would be a little different from a box joint cutting jig. It mounts as an auxiliary fence to the mitre gauge. Rather than a glued-in indexing pin, there would be a removable indexing fence stop which would be reversible. Indexing the workpiece would require positioning the end of the workpiece against the fence indexing stop. After the first cut, the fence indexing stop would be reverse for the second cut, again with the end of the workpiece against the fence indexing stop.


----------

